# EP Sparkle Toad "How To"



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

they look good but i dont think it could take the place of a spoon fly in my box

PS looks like the hook point swims down so i wouldnt even be able to use it in the same situation as a spoon fly


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I would only ask that you try them.  They swim hook up, look at how it hooked the Redfish.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Ok, I will come clean.  I hate spoon flies.  I said it.
> 
> Fly Fishing with Spoon flies is really a Love-hate relationship.  I can make a case for either side.  I caught my first Redfish on a Dupre Spoon fly.  They have great movement in the water and they are flashy.  BUT they cast like a train reck!  They are very prone to those nasty wind knots in your leader because they don't turn over well (if at all in the wind).  And because they don't turn over well your accuracy is almost gone.  By the end of the day you are really happy with the fly or super frustrated.


X2, The spoon fly is not a fly. Its a lure. 

Very nice pattern. I am in a rut throwing olive and chartreuse flies. I think this one will fill out my box nicely.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work, did you find the ep sparkle locally?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Tom for the backup! 

Aaron, they sell it it Bill Jacksons.  It is NOT the Sparkle Brush, thats something different.  I only found the gold in Sarasota, most people carry the bronze and silver.


----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

cool ,i will be stocking up later this week and i think my list just got bigger.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

very cool post...thanks for sharing.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Great pattern....Will tie some up this week! Thanks for the post.


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

skinny...could you substitute gold flashabou for the EP fibers? (and get the same effect...)


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes but the Flashabou is not going to get you as far and is much more $$. A good substitute is small diameter mylar tubing. Tie it in like you would yarn and flare it out. It is a little stiffer and makes the fly track funny, but it works.


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

i dont fly fish my self but my friend does and he loves this fly and caught his first red on it and this was on saltyshores do you post on there?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> i dont fly fish my self but my friend does and he loves this fly and caught his first red on it and this was on saltyshores do you post on there?


Yes 

-Richard


----------

